
Robinhood is announcing a $323M Series E financing at a $7.6B valuation - chrisked
https://blog.robinhood.com/news/2019/7/21/robinhood-raises-323m-to-democratize-finance-for-all
======
swampthinker
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20500119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20500119)

